# SM 9" Drippy Apron



## YotaBota (Mar 23, 2020)

I've read comments from other SM 9" owners, myself included, about having a drippy apron and how annoying it is. Last week I thought I'd broke something in my apron as I couldn't get the clutch to unclutch, the knob wouldn't loosen off. Turns out I hadn't had my Wheaties and it just needed a little more oomph. When I took the apron apart all the gears looked good but there was no gasket between the two halves of the case. It looked like there was evidence of some form of liquid gasket but that was long gone, like the rest of us over 60 years old things are starting to drip. I put it back together using Formagasket #3 and so far so good, no drips. There is a tiny, very tiny weep from the oiler thread but nothing that I'm going to worry about.
Anyway, it's an easy fix that only takes a couple of hours and it was a good opportunity to check gears and clean it up.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2020)

Got pictures?  Mine appears to leak oil from the clutch rod, front and back.  Was there anything that looked like seals in there?

Craig


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 23, 2020)

The apron oil capacity is only a 1/2 cup and that puts the oil level just below the level of clutch shaft so there is no need for a seal on the clutch shaft. This means that if you have oil coming from the clutch shaft the apron is over full. Here is a pic of the apron with the rear casting removed, the edge where the two pieces mate is where the gasket needs to be.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> The apron oil capacity is only a 1/2 cup and that puts the oil level just below the level of clutch shaft so there is no need for a seal on the clutch shaft. This means that if you have oil coming from the clutch shaft the apron is over full.



Why then does the gits oil cup rise to mid clutch shaft level?  I would assume one should keep the cup filled to a visual level.

Hmmm....  The operator's handbook actually states to fill the oiler to the top????


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 23, 2020)

Operators handbook says 1/2 cup so I'm going to put a 1/2 cup in my oil can and filler up. Then I'll see how much oil is in the Gits and remember that level.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Operators handbook says 1/2 cup so I'm going to put a 1/2 cup in my oil can and filler up. Then I'll see how much oil is in the Gits and remember that level.



Let me know what you discover.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 23, 2020)

Will do.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 29, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Will do.



You fill her up yet?

Craig


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 29, 2020)

You bet, the 1/2 cup of oil doesn't reach the clutch shaft so it won't leak there unless it's overfull. And if it's overfull just let it leak down to where it's not leaking and leave it there. There gears aren't spinning fast enough to foam the oil hurt anything so overfilling isn't a problem mechanically. You will be able to see the oil in the fill cup but it but only about half way up. 
My suggestion would be to split the case and see if there is any gasket left on the case. If your's is like mine and hasn't been worked on for a while (20 - 30 years or more) it would be worth taking apart for peace of mind if nothing else.
It's soooo nice not to have that puddle of oil in the tray every day.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 29, 2020)

I guess I'll have to open her up for a look see.  I've let mine leak down to the point where you can't see anything in the gits cup and it's still leaking.  That oily tray is PITA, I have a empty tuna can fixed below the drain plug (where the drip forms) as a temporary measure.

Thanks for the report.

Craig


----------

